# Pokemon Tournament



## Thomas09 (Dec 18, 2009)

Weeeell, after seeing multiple Pokemon avatars, I figured that a few people play the game. So, how about a tournament? Of course Standard Clause, OU, WiFi battles (or Shoddy if you want).

What do you think? And how many of you actually know about EVs, IVs, natures and the meta- game?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 18, 2009)

I know about all of those.


----------



## Toad (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't understand any of the terms you just used. Sounds far too new-school to me.

... Nidoking FTW


----------



## Edmund (Dec 18, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> I don't understand any of the terms you just used. Sounds far too new-school to me.



Same. I only play the classics (red/blue but im cool with everything up to crystal) i also liked Stadium on the n64.
We should do some race, elite 4 and all pokemon possible to get in your game (example: You can't get Bellsprout in Red w/o trading). We have a certain start date and time and whoever finishes first wins. I would totally due it. We would have to have some sort of honor system I think but you should post a video (i guess picture if you can prove its yours) showing you have all pokemon.  call it a noob idea but i think it sounds fun.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Weeeell, after seeing multiple Pokemon avatars, I figured that a few people play the game. So, how about a tournament? Of course Standard Clause, OU, WiFi battles (or Shoddy if you want).
> 
> What do you think? And how many of you actually know about EVs, IVs, natures and the meta- game?



I used to be obsessed, and yes I know about EVs, IVs, nature, meta-game where Garchomp used to pwn before getting sent to Uber where it STILL pwns, but not as dangerously.


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> (example: You can't get Bellsprout in Red w/o trading)




Yes you can.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 19, 2009)

You kids and your hip new lingo of all this fancy new stuff.

I liek mudkipz.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Wait, what? I knew about EVs and IVs when I had Crystal.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 19, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > (example: You can't get Bellsprout in Red w/o trading)
> ...



Please shed your knowledge upon me.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


You can't. Proof.  Scroll down to location. It states that Bellsprout can only be obtained in Red by trading.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > MTGjumper said:
> ...



Remember, hax.

Also, I am EV training mah Mudkipz in Sapphire.
It's a LV. 48 Mudkipz.
Yeah. Don't bother evolving.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot about hacking. But there is no legit way of getting Bellsprout wothout trading.

Is anyone at all interested in the tournament?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't know about those WiFi battle terms (I don't battle on WiFi), but I do know about EV's, IV's, and Natures (Natures are actually pointed out in the game, so yeah). BUT I don't care about any of those, old school style ftw.

The only metagame I know is in Super Smash Bros.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about hacking. But there is no legit way of getting Bellsprout wothout trading.



Not hacking, glitching.


----------



## Forte (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean by EVs and stuff.

I don't actually have the game any more though


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

Step 1: Avoid battling the Gambler on Route 8.
Step 2: Get a Pokemon with a special stat of 188.
Step 3: Go in front of the house in front of the Gambler and save.
Step 4: Go down and press Start.
Step 5: Fly anywhere and battle any trainer.
Step 6: Fly anywhere that has wild Ditto's.
Step 7: Let a wild Ditto transform into your Pokemon with a 188 special stat.
Step 8: Defeat the Ditto or run away.
Step 9: Return to Route 8 without battling anyone/anything else.
Step 10: Walk to the left of the path and a wild Bellsprout should appear.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2009)

How that stuff is discovered or even works is insane...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> How that stuff is discovered or even works is insane...



I just adapted one of the Mew glitches, 188 is Bellsprouts Hexadecimal number.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 19, 2009)

oh yeah, I forgot about the corresponding #... but still, the whole system for Mew is crazy. Weird ways to take advantage of their data being in the game.


----------

